# Grilled sockeye salmon



## atomicsmoke (Aug 14, 2016)

Got some sockeye...they only wanted half a pint of blood for each pound of fish so I went for it.

Not a fan of sweet stuff on salmon (honey or maple syrup) so just some herb butter disks and on the grill. No cedar plank, or brine...













_20160814_184546.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 14, 2016


















_20160814_184213.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 14, 2016






Tasted so good. Sockeye is a treat indeed.

I used dill and rosemary in the butter. I wasn't sure about rosemary with salmon. I am now. In my opinion they go well together.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks tasty !  Thumbs Up


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks delicious, great job!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks fantastic!

Nice job!

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 17, 2016)

MMMM! Looks so tasty!

Disco


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 18, 2016)

Disco said:


> MMMM! Looks so tasty!
> 
> Disco


Gotta give you credit for the herbed butter discs idea.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 18, 2016)

Good stuff.  Nice!


----------



## disco (Aug 18, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Gotta give you credit for the herbed butter discs idea.


Har! I got putting butter on salmon from SmokinAl and so it goes on!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 18, 2016)

Then I will give Smoking Al credit as well.


----------

